# Annoyed



## Poimen (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a laptop computer which I enjoy very much. I also have a wireless card which I use through my local DSL provider. 
However I am also seriously annoyed because at times my wireless card refuses to connect to the server. No explanation, it just doesn't work. I have also used the utility that disables and enables the connection but it doesn't work. 
It's not the DSL connection because if I plug the cable into the back of the computer I am able to connect. The only way I am able to restore connection is by uninstalling the card and going through the whole process of setting up the software and hardware again. 
I doubt it is a virus since I have a virus scanner and firewall (McAffee) as well as several programs that I use to weekly scan my hard drive for spyware etc.
Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 8, 2005)

apple.com/switch


----------



## Poimen (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> apple.com/switch



Okay. It will only cost you $2,699.00. Send a cheque to my address for a new laptop. 

[Edited on 3-8-2005 by poimen]


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...


----------



## 4ndr3w (Mar 8, 2005)

Daniel,

Can you give us more information about your configuration. Your wireless card, operating system, any wireless utilities you are using, Access Point (router), etc.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 8, 2005)

My guess is almost assuredly that it is a driver issue.

What make is the card? What are the specs? My guess is that you may just want to buy a new card, but I am not sure. I assume that you have a wireless router?

Give the specs on the network, please. Also, does it work in other places where there is a wireless network?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> apple.com/switch



WOW. We have something we agree on!


----------

